# Transfer rumours



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 18, 2017)

Transfer window opening soon, who do you want to see your club retain or sign? As a Saints fan living in Poole I'm keen to see Bournemouth do well also.

Want to see Saints hang on to Van Dijk and Cherries to sign Nathan Ake from Chelsea plus a keeper.


----------



## fundy (May 18, 2017)

how long you got lol. first and foremost time for wenger to go and someone else get a chance, then time for a complete refresh of the squad. would like to see us keep hold of cech, bellerin, monreal, koscielny, oxlaide chamberlain, cazorla, lucas, sanchez not too fussed about the rest. then its time for a shopping spree!


----------



## USER1999 (May 18, 2017)

Aubameyang from Dortmund would do. Might as well ask for Messi though, as its not going to happen.

A new manager, a director of football, a new majority share holder who gives a stuff, 3 new coaches (replacing all the ones we have now), a new keeping coach, and more.

What will we get? A new left back on a free, and two more years of Wenger. Ground hog day. Again.


----------



## fundy (May 18, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			Aubameyang from Dortmund would do. Might as well ask for Messi though, as its not going to happen.

A new manager, a director of football, a new majority share holder who gives a stuff, 3 new coaches (replacing all the ones we have now), a new keeping coach, and more.

What will we get? A new left back on a free, and two more years of Wenger. Ground hog day. Again.
		
Click to expand...

you missed out the two promising 17 year olds


----------



## USER1999 (May 18, 2017)

fundy said:



			you missed out the two promising 17 year olds 

Click to expand...

Where is Sanogo these days?


----------



## PieMan (May 18, 2017)

No surprise to see this thread so far being dominated by the Gooner fans!!!

The Champions (and hopefully double winners!) will need strengthening for the new special ones assault on a Premiership and ECL double. Need to make sure that we retain the nucleus of the title winning squad, including Fabregas is Magic (will play a bigger role next season, particularly in Europe) whilst adding 4 or 5 signings. 

Time has come to cash in on Diego and replace him with both Lukaku and Sanchez. Would also love us to sign Bale but cannot see that happening. 

Will be the usual all summer - we'll be linked with all the top players in Europe so will come down to a bidding war between us, City, Utd, Barca, Real, PSG and Bayern as to where everyone ends up.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 18, 2017)

We need nett. migration of 6 players - is this on the right thread?


Keeper - still needed, as 1-2 good months from Mignolet, still isn't good enough (bring your own goalie coach, also).


Man U or Spurs 2nd keeper would do, as would Joe Hart for me.

Van Dijk - a priority, him and Matip together for 5-6 years looks very promising.

LB - Milner has done a great job tbh, but still need a good one. Cresswell at west Ham, if we cant get Sessegnon.

Utility player - go and get the Ox, turn him into one of the midfield 3, as we have done with lallana, can also do a winger role, if required.

CM - Could just do with another body, as Hendo has caught something of Sturridge.

Left winger, must have pace, and if I'm being greedy, can cross as well (no wingers can do both these days).

1-2 forwards - cant rely on Sturridge, Ings may not be the player he was after 2 seasons out, Origi is only a 3rd choice standard at the mo. Lacazette or Morata would do for me.


----------



## JohnnyDee (May 18, 2017)

I think Chelsea should keep Peter Bonetti and Bobby Tambling.


----------



## Deijavoo (May 18, 2017)

Would love to keep Hyndman from Bournemouth but not happening I don't think. Whoever comes in, a clear out is needed at Rangers. Very few would stay if I could get my way.

A Summer of new names (to me at least) ahead I think.


----------



## PieMan (May 18, 2017)

For me as well Wenger must stay at Arsenal.......!! &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## davemc1 (May 18, 2017)

Have the Eriksen for Everton rumours ever gone away :rofl:


----------



## G.U.R (May 18, 2017)

Keeping Hazzard, Fabregas and Courtois would be huge.

Adding Verratti would be nice as would Chillini, also keeping faith with some of the youth would be a bonus.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 18, 2017)

Christoph Berra back at Hearts would be good.
Retain Patterson, and with Souter back from injury we would hopefully have the bones of a good defence.


----------



## Slime (May 18, 2017)

Get rid of Fellaini ................... that'd be a good start.
Must keep De Gea too.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 18, 2017)

Everton - 

Kasper Schmeicel
Sigurdsson from Swansea (for creativity)
Striker to replace Lukaku (none stand out from the PL so we will be relying on Ronald's little black book)

If we get a boat load of money from Lukaku then how about a statement buy such as Isco or Rodriguez, both getting splinters at RM. Why the heck not, aim high.

Incidentally, is this thread about a wish list or genuine rumours?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 18, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			Have the Eriksen for Everton rumours ever gone away :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

If they want Ross.................:whoo:


Don't forget, they are the muppets that bought Sissoko despite all the warnings


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 18, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Incidentally, is this thread about a wish list or genuine rumours?
		
Click to expand...

Genuine rumours please!


----------



## Reemul (May 18, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Transfer window opening soon, who do you want to see your club retain or sign? As a Saints fan living in Poole I'm keen to see Bournemouth do well also.

Want to see Saints hang on to Van Dijk and Cherries to sign Nathan Ake from Chelsea plus a keeper.
		
Click to expand...

As an Everton fan living in Poole I too would like to see Bournemouth continue to do well. It's great for the area and something of interest that is also relevant locally.

Lukaku and Barkley to stay but think it's likely Lukaku will go and Barkley may stay another year.

Would like to see us sign a decent GK, CB and another Striker or 2 if Lukaku goes.


----------



## User62651 (May 18, 2017)

According to gossip Tottenham could be offloading Sissoko, Dier, Walker and Rose, looking to acquire Dani Alves, must be needing funds for the new stadium? Will they always be a selling club?

Imagine if they'd kept Bale and Modric on top of the current squad!


----------



## HowlingGale (May 18, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Genuine rumours please!
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that an oxymoron?&#128539;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 18, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			Have the Eriksen for Everton rumours ever gone away :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Another Red more interested in us than themselves :rofl:


----------



## Crazyface (May 18, 2017)

I'd like to see a Premiership team to dump all foreign players and build a team from the UK


----------



## USER1999 (May 18, 2017)

Crazyface said:



			I'd like to see a Premiership team to dump all foreign players and build a team from the UK
		
Click to expand...

They might not be in the premiership very long though.


----------



## Jensen (May 18, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			According to gossip Tottenham could be offloading Sissoko, Dier, Walker and Rose, looking to acquire Dani Alves, must be needing funds for the new stadium? Will they always be a selling club?
		
Click to expand...

I hope not, Sissoko apart biggest waste of Â£30 million, id obviously like to keep all our players. However the wage structure is the problem, highest paid player on Â£100k per week (how do they survive). 
Not interested in Dani Alves. Unless Jansen improves, then we need another striker because at the moment I feel there is an over reliance on Harry Kane.


----------



## Tarkus1212 (May 18, 2017)

Crazyface said:



			I'd like to see a Premiership team to dump all foreign players and build a team from the UK
		
Click to expand...

They'd get relegated


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 18, 2017)

Jensen said:



			I hope not, Sissoko apart biggest waste of Â£30 million
		
Click to expand...

This from the @TransferCentre twitter feed might cheer you up then............

*Transfer Centre*â€ @CentreTransfer

​Barcelona have been linked with a move for Tottenham midfielder Moussa Sissoko with AC Milan and Real Madrid also interested.


----------



## Tarkus1212 (May 18, 2017)

Interesting that Dele Alli seems to be open to a move away from Spurs, he'd be a huge loss for them IMHO


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 18, 2017)

Tarkus1212 said:



			Interesting that Dele Alli seems to be open to a move away from Spurs, he'd be a huge loss for them IMHO
		
Click to expand...

I think another season at Spurs wouldn't be bad for him. 
But if I was in his position and Real or Barca came calling I'd be off. 
Is he actually good enough at the minute for Real?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 18, 2017)

Tarkus1212 said:



			They'd get relegated
		
Click to expand...

That is a sad reflection on the way our national sport is managed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 18, 2017)

Sessignon already linked to Liverpool, United and apparently Bayern


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 18, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sessignon already linked to Liverpool, United and apparently Bayern
		
Click to expand...

His agent been busy?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 18, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			His agent been busy?
		
Click to expand...

Rumours have been going on for weeks. At 16 he's a real prospect and will undoubtedly go somewhere big. I'm not 100% sure he's ready yet and would sitting on the bench or being farmed out on loan (unless back to us of course) really help his development. I'd love to see him have another year at Fulham and we keep the side together and get promoted next year. I think he'll be a better player and his value will increase


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 18, 2017)

At 16 he should stay where he is. He moves to a major club and he sits on the bench and stagnates. Unfortunately money normally talks but if I was his agent I'd be telling him to play another year and review again this time next year. I'd also be asking for a big pay increase in exchange for a new contract that would give Fulham a bigger transfer fee. Too many young players move on too early.


----------



## Piece (May 18, 2017)

Mazzarri to leave Watford.

Bingo! Job done.


----------



## Fish (May 19, 2017)

Tarkus1212 said:



			Interesting that Dele Alli seems to be open to a move away from Spurs, he'd be a huge loss for them IMHO
		
Click to expand...

I think there's 3 or 4 that could move away from Spurs and double their current wages, whether they will/would is another thing, depends who comes knocking and what those prospects could yield.  

Sometimes the grass isn't greener and it can do more damage than good.

If Spurs lost any of their key players and coupled that with the move to Wembley, it could be a very testing season for them.

I personally think there's a strong bond at Spurs within that group of key players, but if one of them suddenly broke ranks, they could all go like dominoes!


----------



## ger147 (May 19, 2017)

Celtic trying to keep Patrick Roberts for another year. Would be great for everyone involved IMO.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (May 19, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sessignon already linked to Liverpool, United and apparently Bayern
		
Click to expand...

He's going nowhere.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (May 19, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Genuine rumours please!
		
Click to expand...

Can a rumour be genuine?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 19, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			He's going nowhere.
		
Click to expand...

Of course he will if enough money is offered and the player would leap at the chance. Would prefer if Liverpool went for Tiernan but Sessegnon seems a decent talent to take a punt on 

Other players I would like Liverpool to look at 

Pickford 
Van Djik
Oxlade Chamberlain
Lacazette


----------



## HawkeyeMS (May 19, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Of course he will if enough money is offered and the player would leap at the chance. Would prefer if Liverpool went for Tiernan but Sessegnon seems a decent talent to take a punt on 

Other players I would like Liverpool to look at 

Pickford 
Van Djik
Oxlade Chamberlain
Lacazette
		
Click to expand...

Liverpool wouldn't offer enough but I wouldn't put it past you to start unsettling him. I don't think he is stupid enough to go and sit on Liverpool or anyone else's bench


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 19, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Liverpool wouldn't offer enough but I wouldn't put it past you to start unsettling him. I don't think he is stupid enough to go and sit on Liverpool or anyone else's bench
		
Click to expand...

He is a 16 year lad - he isn't going to cost millions and he would jump at most Prem clubs coming in for him - he could be made for life getting a good deal higher wages and being part of a higher level of squad playing alongside top international players even just in training


----------



## HawkeyeMS (May 19, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He is a 16 year lad - he isn't going to cost millions and he would jump at most Prem clubs coming in for him - he could be made for life getting a good deal higher wages and being part of a higher level of squad playing alongside top international players even just in training
		
Click to expand...

And that is everything that is wrong with football these days....


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 19, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			And that is everything that is wrong with football these days....
		
Click to expand...

It really is. 
A 16yr old could be set for life just by showing potential.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 19, 2017)

Could Liverpool sign him? 
Or is it under 16s the ban is for?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 19, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			And that is everything that is wrong with football these days....
		
Click to expand...

Really ? A young lad wanting to further himself and his career by taking a big step up in club to give him a great chance to be a star ? 

How is that wrong ?


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 19, 2017)

I remember Sterling getting hammered for being "greedy" when he wanted to further himself.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (May 19, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Really ? A young lad wanting to further himself and his career by taking a big step up in club to give him a great chance to be a star ? 

How is that wrong ?
		
Click to expand...

Because he won't be a top star. He'll go and sit on the bench, get a few cup games and end up in league 2, that's what the top teams do to young players


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 19, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Because he won't be a top star. He'll go and sit on the bench, get a few cup games and end up in league 2, that's what the top teams do to young players
		
Click to expand...

But surely if he is that good he won't sit on bench - if the player is good enough he will get to the right level , we have had plenty young players get time on the pitch and even more so when it's in an area that we needed strengthening. 

If Sessegnon is destined to be a regular Prem player and possible International player then he isn't going to end in League 2


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 19, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Really ? A young lad wanting to further himself and his career by taking a big step up in club to give him a great chance to be a star ? 

How is that wrong ?
		
Click to expand...

Simple. He'll get little playing time, and undoubtedly get farmed on loan. He's had a great season but he's not the finished article and would really benefit from another season at the current level in a really tough and competitive league to develop and mature. If he goes now he'll stagnate. It's simply not the right time


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 19, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Simple. He'll get little playing time, and undoubtedly get farmed on loan. He's had a great season but he's not the finished article and would really benefit from another season at the current level in a really tough and competitive league to develop and mature. If he goes now he'll stagnate. It's simply not the right time
		
Click to expand...

You'll never know what will be right, Fulham could be playing him too much now.
Rooney didn't do too bad playing PL Football at 16 and moving to a bigger club that improved him.
If he's good enough, he's old enough.
What if he breaks a leg next season staying at Fulham, what if, what if.
No right or wrong for me.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 19, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			You'll never know what will be right, Fulham could be playing him too much now.
Rooney didn't do too bad playing PL Football at 16 and moving to a bigger club that improved him.
If he's good enough, he's old enough.
What if he breaks a leg next season staying at Fulham, what if, what if.
No right or wrong for me.
		
Click to expand...

Think Rooney was a rarity. Just my opinion of course and that's what these threads are about. I thought he'd actually been handled quite well this season but only the player and the staff know what effect the season has had. Always a risk a player can get injured but all things being equal, he will continue to mature (and grow in physique) and if he has a season next year like this then he'll go and for a decent fee


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 19, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Think Rooney was a rarity. Just my opinion of course and that's what these threads are about. I thought he'd actually been handled quite well this season but only the player and the staff know what effect the season has had. Always a risk a player can get injured but all things being equal, he will continue to mature (and grow in physique) and if he has a season next year like this then he'll go and for a decent fee
		
Click to expand...

So why can't he do all that at a PL Club, if you'd of got through the play offs, would've you sold him to a championship side to protect him?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 19, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			So why can't he do all that at a PL Club, if you'd of got through the play offs, would've you sold him to a championship side to protect him?
		
Click to expand...

Because if he goes to a PL side, he'll get limited game time, and likely be farmed out. Why go to a PL side and then end up at a lesser side than the one you came from. It's all conjecture at the moment though and we'll see how the summer plays out


----------



## Stuart_C (May 19, 2017)

We can't go another season with Milner at left back, if we did sign Sessegnon, I'd expect him to be more than a bit part player.

As for the rumours Liverpool being "in" for Mbappe is a bit like when Everton were "in" for Shearer :rofl:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 19, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Because if he goes to a PL side, he'll get limited game time, and likely be farmed out. Why go to a PL side and then end up at a lesser side than the one you came from. It's all conjecture at the moment though and we'll see how the summer plays out
		
Click to expand...

That's not answering the question, what would've you done with him if you'd of got promoted?


----------



## Stuart_C (May 19, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Because if he goes to a PL side, he'll get limited game time, and likely be farmed out. Why go to a PL side and then end up at a lesser side than the one you came from. It's all conjecture at the moment though and we'll see how the summer plays out
		
Click to expand...

If he comes to us I'd be confident he'd play a lot more than you think. 

I've not seen anything of him tbh, what's your thoughts on him?


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 19, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			That's not answering the question, what would've you done with him if you'd of got promoted?
		
Click to expand...

Paul you really are being silly. 
If Fulham got promoted they'd obviously have kept him & he'd have got plenty of game time in a struggling Prem team. 
Just like if he went to say Swansea or Burnley. 
But if he now goes to a Prem team like Say City or Chelsea then he's going to struggle for game time.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 19, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			If he comes to us I'd be confident he'd play a lot more than you think. 

I've not seen anything of him tbh, what's your thoughts on him?
		
Click to expand...

In all honesty, (and just my opinion) he's not the finished article yet. He's very good and arguably the best player of his age group outside the PL at the moment but he's still learning the game. Jokanovic is doing a great job with him, and he'd undoubtedly benefit from the training and being around PL standard players

Here are some stats https://www.transfermarkt.co.uk/rya...verein=931&liga=&wettbewerb=&pos=&trainer_id=


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 19, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Paul you really are being silly. 
If Fulham got promoted they'd obviously have kept him & he'd have got plenty of game time in a struggling Prem team. 
Just like if he went to say Swansea or Burnley. 
But if he now goes to a Prem team like Say City or Chelsea then he's going to struggle for game time.
		
Click to expand...

It's not being silly at all, he was making the point of how playing for a championship side in the championship would be good for his development, in other words making excuses for their failure to come up and trying to hold on to their brightest prospect.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 19, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			In all honesty, (and just my opinion) he's not the finished article yet. He's very good and arguably the best player of his age group outside the PL at the moment but he's still learning the game. Jokanovic is doing a great job with him, and he'd undoubtedly benefit from the training and being around PL standard players

Here are some stats https://www.transfermarkt.co.uk/rya...verein=931&liga=&wettbewerb=&pos=&trainer_id=

Click to expand...

At 16 he's not going to be the finished article but he must have something about him to be cutting the mustard at championship level aged 16. 

Whether he can do it in the premier league only time will tell.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 19, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			It's not being silly at all, he was making the point of how playing for a championship side in the championship would be good for his development, in other words making excuses for their failure to come up and trying to hold on to their brightest prospect.
		
Click to expand...

Now your twisting my words. I never said I was making excuses for Fulham not coming up. They were beaten over two legs by a side with a plan they stuck to and executed well enough. I am saying if he goes to a top PL side as has been rumoured (and this is a rumour thread) he'll be limited in playing time, highly likely to go on loan and I suggested that may be to any side, not just a championship side. He fits our system well and has had a good season but Pin-Seeker has it right. Show me where I made excuses for our failure?


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 19, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			It's not being silly at all, he was making the point of how playing for a championship side in the championship would be good for his development, in other words making excuses for their failure to come up and trying to hold on to their brightest prospect.
		
Click to expand...

Making excuses for their failure? 
How? 
If he was to leave for footballing reasons alone I reckon a move to someone like Southampton would be good. 
See it as a stepping stone & see what happens.(no disrespect to Southampton).


----------



## Papas1982 (May 19, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Making excuses for their failure? 
How? 
If he was to leave for footballing reasons alone I reckon a move to someone like Southampton would be good. 
See it as a stepping stone & see what happens.(no disrespect to Southampton).
		
Click to expand...

TBF if he wants to play for Liverpool long term. Signing for us would be the perfect route.

That said, with Bertrand and Targett plus Sam McQueen being an able understudy i wouldn't fancy his chances of game time.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 19, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			TBF if he wants to play for Liverpool long term. Signing for us would be the perfect route.

That said, with Bertrand and Targett plus Sam McQueen being an able understudy i wouldn't fancy his chances of game time.
		
Click to expand...

Fair point. 
I was using you as an example. 
I doubt he'll want to play for Liverpool long term tho &#128513;


----------



## stokie_93 (May 19, 2017)

2 new wing backs, sign Bruno Martins Indi Permanently. 
New defensive midfielder. 
Either an attacking midfielder or keep Bojan. 
Back up winger. 

keep Jack Butland at all costs.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 20, 2017)

For those saying that Sessegnon will just sit on a bench somewhere, it probably depends on where he'll go.

Chelsea - Probably, as champions they dont have to take a gamble, and can he play wing back.

Spurs - currently 4 great full backs, so yes he would, unless they sell some.

City - may start in the first team, as City need their defence overhauling.

Liverpool - If Moreno goes, and Milner is mainly a back up option (or goes back into midfield) may be first choice,

Arsenal - With only Gibbs as competition, could be a good move, but how many defenders has Arsene improved?

United - Mourinho does develop defenders, but mainly the tall ones. If Shaw goes, and Darmian isnt flavour of the month, could get a look in.

Maybe it all depends on where he goes, rather than his age, ability etc.

Old enough, good enough - Delle Alli?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 20, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Now your twisting my words. I never said I was making excuses for Fulham not coming up. They were beaten over two legs by a side with a plan they stuck to and executed well enough. I am saying if he goes to a top PL side as has been rumoured (and this is a rumour thread) he'll be limited in playing time, highly likely to go on loan and I suggested that may be to any side, not just a championship side. He fits our system well and has had a good season but Pin-Seeker has it right. Show me where I made excuses for our failure?
		
Click to expand...

You've still failed to answer the original question?

I purposely used the word failure to get a reaction.

I'll try again, 

If you had been promoted, would you have advocated Fulham giving up one of their brightest stars to a championship side so he'd of gained the experience and growth you stated would be to his benefit?


As I and now Pete has put, if he's good enough, he's old enough.

It will be irrelevant which PL side he joins, if any, the facilities and level of footballer he would be training with would be a step up from a championship side.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 20, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			You've still failed to answer the original question?

I purposely used the word failure to get a reaction.

I'll try again, 

If you had been promoted, would you have advocated Fulham giving up one of their brightest stars to a championship side so he'd of gained the experience and growth you stated would be to his benefit?


As I and now Pete has put, if he's good enough, he's old enough.

It will be irrelevant which PL side he joins, if any, the facilities and level of footballer he would be training with would be a step up from a championship side.
		
Click to expand...





Chill out Paul,this is just a thread about potential transfers. 

But if he doesn't answer you a 3rd time you could always try water boarding him &#128513;


----------



## SaintHacker (May 20, 2017)

Jungle drums are rumbling down here that the manager is on his way (fingers crossed)


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 20, 2017)

SaintHacker said:



			Jungle drums are rumbling down here that the manager is on his way (fingers crossed)
		
Click to expand...

Potential replacement? 
Moyes?? &#128584;


----------



## Papas1982 (May 20, 2017)

SaintHacker said:



			Jungle drums are rumbling down here that the manager is on his way (fingers crossed)
		
Click to expand...

Stupid decision imo. I don't think he is fantastic. But if we do our usual and sell players then what use is getting rid of a manager that will at least know what he needs to add.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 20, 2017)

SaintHacker said:



			Jungle drums are rumbling down here that the manager is on his way (fingers crossed)
		
Click to expand...

You don't rate him then Paul? I think he's done alright for a first season, especially as we lost some key players at the start of the season and unlucky with a few injuries this year (Van Dijk and Austin in particular)


----------



## Papas1982 (May 20, 2017)

drive4show said:



			You don't rate him then Paul? I think he's done alright for a first season, especially as we lost some key players at the start of the season and unlucky with a few injuries this year (Van Dijk and Austin in particular)
		
Click to expand...

Think austin was the biggest loss as we had no focal point. 

Lots of quick wingers. But none good eniugh finishers.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 20, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



View attachment 22681


Chill out Paul,this is just a thread about potential transfers. 

But if he doesn't answer you a 3rd time you could always try water boarding him &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

Kiss my ar5e


----------



## SaintHacker (May 21, 2017)

drive4show said:



			You don't rate him then Paul? I think he's done alright for a first season, especially as we lost some key players at the start of the season and unlucky with a few injuries this year (Van Dijk and Austin in particular)
		
Click to expand...

Nope, lost faith in him when we went out of the europa league like we did, we should have breezed through that group but Mr Negative put paid to that. The football is boring, defensive tripe on the whole. He constantly plays players out of position, rotates players for no real reason, won't play proven goalscorers as they don't seem to fit into his system, whatever that is. The list goes on. Its a no from me!


----------



## Papas1982 (May 21, 2017)

SaintHacker said:



			Nope, lost faith in him when we went out of the europa league like we did, we should have breezed through that group but Mr Negative put paid to that. The football is boring, defensive tripe on the whole. He constantly plays players out of position, rotates players for no real reason, won't play proven goalscorers as they don't seem to fit into his system, whatever that is. The list goes on. Its a no from me!
		
Click to expand...

not to argue the toss as you get to far more games than me now mate. But what proven striker does he not play?

re the europa. I thought we actually outplayed the oppo in all the games and were unfortunate (naive).


----------



## SaintHacker (May 21, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			not to argue the toss as you get to far more games than me now mate. But what proven striker does he not play?

re the europa. I thought we actually outplayed the oppo in all the games and were unfortunate (naive).
		
Click to expand...

Shane Long and Jay Rodriguez. Ok you could argue Jay hasn't been the same since his injury, but how can he be expected to get back to form when he isn't given a decent run in the side?

re the Europa, I disagree, we should have beaten Sparta home and away, be'er sheva away and to go out to tham at home like we did was unforgiveable.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 21, 2017)

SaintHacker said:



			Shane Long and Jay Rodriguez. Ok you could argue Jay hasn't been the same since his injury, but how can he be expected to get back to form when he isn't given a decent run in the side?

re the Europa, I disagree, we should have beaten Sparta home and away, be'er sheva away and to go out to tham at home like we did was unforgiveable.
		
Click to expand...

I agree we should have beaten those side. But in my mind that was down to us wasting chances. I thought tactically we did ok but once the players crossed the line they missed chances. Just had a look back at em. We had more possession and chances than the opponents in every single game. PLayers at fault more than manager there imo.

Will have to agree to disagree in regards forwards. I like Rodriguez but for me, neither him or Long are viable options as strikers. They are great second strikers. But both lack the instinct to be the main man imo. I'd be surprised if either average a goal more than 1 in 4.

Rod has had chances. But If you don't take em early you can't live on borrowed time. He has such bad injuries that a manager will also subconsciously start to plan for life without them too.

I'd rather of had Gallagher back so we could at least have a focal point. If Austin AND Gabi can manage 38 starts between em next season. That would be a start.

Who would you have replace Puel? My mates all fancy Marco Silva.


----------



## Fish (May 21, 2017)

SaintHacker said:



			hasn't been the same since his injury, but how can he be expected to get back to form when he isn't given a decent run in the side?.
		
Click to expand...

This is always a double edge sword.  

The pressure on wining and picking up points is huge on any manager, they see far more than us on the training grounds and hear back from the physios and back room staff daily. 

Yes coming back from injury does need game time and match fitness to gain ful recovery but at what risk and for how long? 

If you gave a player a 'decent run' after coming back from injury and he was instrumental in errors costing the game, do you carry on selecting him hoping he'll get through it or do you give him 10 minutes at the end of the game if it's won already or clearly lost by then and nuture him in?

I'd personally play them in the reserves, if there's such a thing now and build them back up, 

It's a results based sport and you'd hammer the manager if the player coming back from injury cost you a game for playing him too early. 

damned if you do and damned if you don't!


----------



## Papas1982 (May 21, 2017)

Fish said:



			This is always a double edge sword.  

The pressure on wining and picking up points is huge on any manager, they see far more than us on the training grounds and hear back from the physios and back room staff daily. 

Yes coming back from injury does need game time and match fitness to gain ful recovery but at what risk and for how long? 

If you gave a player a 'decent run' after coming back from injury and he was instrumental in errors costing the game, do you carry on selecting him hoping he'll get through it or do you give him 10 minutes at the end of the game if it's won already or clearly lost by then and nuture him in?

I'd personally play them in the reserves, if there's such a thing now and build them back up, 

It's a results based sport and you'd hammer the manager if the player coming back from injury cost you a game for playing him too early. 

damned if you do and damned if you don't!
		
Click to expand...

It's also harsh to pin it on Puel too imo. This was Jay's second comeback. For us his record is:
35/6
33/15
12/0
18/4

So he was given more opportunities this time than by koeman. When it could be argued he didn't warrant them


----------



## Tashyboy (May 21, 2017)

City linked with Schiemcal. Dear god no.


----------



## GG26 (May 21, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			City linked with Schiemcal. Dear god no.
		
Click to expand...

He already plays for City


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 21, 2017)

GG26 said:



			He already plays for City
		
Click to expand...

  :clap:


----------



## BristolMike (May 21, 2017)

Looks like Atletico have got Lacazette. Does that mean Greizemann is on his way?


----------



## Fish (May 22, 2017)

Defoe to Bournemouth.


----------



## BristolMike (May 22, 2017)

Griezemann to united 6/10 confirmed by him on French tv. 

The Defoe to Bournemouth rumour is interesting, think he would do well there


----------



## Papas1982 (May 22, 2017)

BristolMike said:



			Griezemann to united 6/10 confirmed by him on French tv. 

The Defoe to Bournemouth rumour is interesting, think he would do well there
		
Click to expand...

I'd go for 4/9.

utd win Europa he signs. If they don't then Utd will probabaly resign Zlatan.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 23, 2017)

Casillas rumoured to Liverpool. 
Bet his Mrs is happy about this .


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 23, 2017)

Tierney turned down Man U offer to stay at Celtic, sensible lad.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 23, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Tierney turned down Man U offer to stay at Celtic, sensible lad.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like players really do play for medals rather than money &#128514;


----------



## pendodave (May 23, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Casillas rumoured to Liverpool. 
Bet his Mrs is happy about this .
		
Click to expand...

Surprised at this. Casillas has been shocking for years. At some point, every club with any sort of serious aspirations needs to spend proper money and get a proper keeper. Until then, it's just fiddling while Rome burns.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 23, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Tierney turned down Man U offer to stay at Celtic, sensible lad.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....-Man-United-Liverpool-rumours-gossip-news/amp

Do you mean Arsenal last summer ?


----------

